# tdi TUNING FOR mpg??? Water/meth???



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

Sooo I get it that 99.9% of tunes seem to be power oriented. I also get that an improvement in efficientcy will improve MPG. On the other hand when a more and more powerful tune is the goal, then MPG tend to deteriorate at that expense. I am hoping a good taylored to fit tune could yeild higher MPG without sacrificing power, additional power is nice but not required.

All the tuners I've talked with seem stumped as to an having an answer on anything more than what I've just stated. When asked for a general ballpark idea if a custom tune can/will improve MPG and ROUGHLY how much could I expect from my 2004 2.0 TDI passat wagon, their eyes seem to cross. I don't seem to make sense anymore as I'm not asking the standard questions. 

I'm NOT worried about spending 3-4 hundred for a good tune (seems to be the going rate), but I certainly don't want to do that if I just add H.P./torque with no MPG gain, or worse, LOOSE MPG. That $ spent could then better go to a water/meth injection if so.

So you all know, I'm dealing with a very solid 2004 TDI, tip tronic Passat wagon. always 33+- MPG around town/backroads. 38 MPG 50/50 freeway/town. 42MPG freeway. LOOOVE the car and not complaining 'bout MPG, but that was my reason for buying this wagon afterall.

... Water/meth, tune, or water/meth & tune???


----------



## ocshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

Might be of interest to you

http://www.aquamist.co.uk/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2354

It gets a little off topic, but should help you on the water meth kit side Have you talked to Green Diesel engineering about their Ecotune?


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

ocshaman said:


> Might be of interest to you
> 
> http://www.aquamist.co.uk/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2354
> 
> It gets a little off topic, but should help you on the water meth kit side Have you talked to Green Diesel engineering about their Ecotune?


Thanks, I'll read up

Never knew about Green Diesel. I guess I'll do some searches, any links?

:thumbup:


----------

